# أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

ليه دخلت للموضوع؟؟؟؟


هل دخلت من باب الفضول؟؟

هل لا نك تشعر بالملل ؟؟

هل دخلت تبحث عن اسمك ؟؟ 

هل دخلت لا نك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم ؟؟

أم انك ستقرأ . وبعد ذلك ستخرج دون اي تعليق وهذا ماتعودنا عليه .
نرى قراءة المواضيع يصل لعدد كبير اما الردود تكاد تكون معدومة

ام انك من المشرفين وتريد حذف الموضوع لانه قد يكون فيه إساءة للاخرين .


إذا كنت من باب الفضول ؟ 
فهذا دليل على وجود صفة لايحبها الكثير منا وقد تسبب الكثير من المتاعب مع من حولك فانتبه وحاول التخلص منها حتى لاتخسر من حولك .

وإذا دخلت للملل ؟
فهذا شيء جيد انك تقضي على الملل بالقراءة. لكن اليس من الافضل ان تقراء شيء مفيد لتكسر به الملل

وإذا دخلت للبحث عن اسمك ؟
فهذا يدل على ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزة . وإذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق بالكاتب فهذا يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروهاً لذنب لم تقترفه وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك الا تجرح احدهم او تسيء اليه. فهنيئاً لك بتلك الرقة.

ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم ؟ 
وهذه صفة رائعة وجميلة وتدل على كرم أخلاقك.

ام انك ستقرأ الموضوع وستخرج دون أي تعليق منك ؟ 
وهذا يدل على عدم نظرتك الثاقبة والتمعن في الموضوع (إذا كان يستحق) وعلى سلبيتك . وحتى ولم يكن يستحق .. عود نفسك على كلمة طيبة تقولها في حق من تعب من أجل أن يكتب لك موضوع لتستفيد منه 
وإذا لم يكن الموضوع يستحق أو فية بعض القصور كن إيجابي .. وانتقد مالا يعجبك بكل احترام.

وإذا كنت من المشرفين؟ 
ودخلت من أجل حذف الموضوع لخوفك من أن يوجد فيه إساءة لبعض الأعضاء فهنيئاً لي بك وبأخوتك .
لا هذا دليل على الاحساس بالمسؤولية والامانة .

وفي النهاية ... الموضوع ليس الا مكاشفة بينك وبين نفسك لتكتشف جوانب من شخصيتك التي تتجاهلها أو لم تعلم بها..

لاتوجد أسماء بالطبع .
كلكم أخوتي واحمل لكم كل مودة .
ولايوجد بقلبي أي عضو لأ اتمنى وجودة بالمنتدى​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

إذا كنت من باب الفضول ؟ 
فهذا دليل على وجود صفة لايحبها الكثير منا وقد تسبب الكثير من المتاعب مع من حولك فانتبه وحاول التخلص منها حتى لاتخسر من حولك .بصراحة يعنى فضوووووول
ميرسى للموضوع الجميل ده ياجميل​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

شكرا لصراحتك يافيبى
وميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## mahy (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

إذا كنت من باب الفضول ؟ 
فهذا دليل على وجود صفة لايحبها الكثير منا وقد تسبب الكثير من المتاعب مع من حولك فانتبه وحاول التخلص منها حتى لاتخسر من حولك .


ههههههههه هو موضوع جميل بس هو مشجع للفضول
ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## ميرنا (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

*ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم ؟ 
وهذه صفة رائعة وجميلة وتدل على كرم أخلاقك.


ودة بحكم انى اخصائية اجتماعية ونفسية اعمل اية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mrmr120 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

الفضوللللللل 
وحش اوى الفضول دة
ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



mahy قال:


> إذا كنت من باب الفضول ؟
> فهذا دليل على وجود صفة لايحبها الكثير منا وقد تسبب الكثير من المتاعب مع من حولك فانتبه وحاول التخلص منها حتى لاتخسر من حولك .
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك يا ماهى ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل ​



ههههههههههههههههه
كده يا ميرنا !!
تتحسبنى عليا ده انا غلبانة حتى 
ميرسى لمرورك ياميرنا ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم ؟
> وهذه صفة رائعة وجميلة وتدل على كرم أخلاقك.
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
أهلا بيكى يا أخصائية يا نفسية نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم ؟
> وهذه صفة رائعة وجميلة وتدل على كرم أخلاقك.
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
أهلا بيكى يا اخصائية يا نفسية نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> الفضوللللللل
> وحش اوى الفضول دة
> ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع الجميل دة​



ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمر ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## ارووجة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



> وإذا دخلت للبحث عن اسمك ؟
> فهذا يدل على ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزة . وإذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق بالكاتب فهذا يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروهاً لذنب لم تقترفه وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك الا تجرح احدهم او تسيء اليه. فهنيئاً لك بتلك الرقة



لهالسبب فتت فعلا   خاصة انه مر معي ومع المنتدى مشاكل 
وبهالفترة كمان ماكنت عم فوت عالمنتدى او شارك  بسبب امتحاني اللي كان مبااارح
يعني فتت تأدافع عن حالي ازا كان وقتا اسمي مكتوب


ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

يعني مرمر ضحكت علينا كلنا و عرفت اننا فضولين ماشي بس انتم الي مقوينها علي كدا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> لهالسبب فتت فعلا   خاصة انه مر معي ومع المنتدى مشاكل
> وبهالفترة كمان ماكنت عم فوت عالمنتدى او شارك  بسبب امتحاني اللي كان مبااارح
> يعني فتت تأدافع عن حالي ازا كان وقتا اسمي مكتوب
> 
> ...



ربنا معاكى يا ارووجة فى امتحاناتك 
بس استحالة تدخلى علشان تشوفى اسمك 
احنا عندنا كام ارووجة ياعسل 
ميرسى لمرورك وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> يعني مرمر ضحكت علينا كلنا و عرفت اننا فضولين ماشي بس انتم الي مقوينها علي كدا



ههههههههههههههه
ايه ياعقرب انت داخل تهدى النفوس ولا ايه !! 
ماشى ماشى 
وكمان طلعت فضولى :999:
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يافضولى :t30: ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## mony2100 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

بصراحه اكيد للفضول لاني مستحيل هيكون عشان اسمي فيهم لاني جديد هنا
بس موضوع جميل ويعتبر اول موضوع يكون مقلب
ههههههههههههه
ميرسي يامرمر ونعيش وناخد غيرها


----------



## noraa (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

وإذا دخلت للبحث عن اسمك ؟
فهذا يدل على ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزة . وإذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق بالكاتب فهذا يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروهاً لذنب لم تقترفه وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك الا تجرح احدهم او تسيء اليه. فهنيئاً لك بتلك الرقة________,ودة السبب الحقيقى للدخول قولت يمكن القى اسمى ولا حاجه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



mony2100 قال:


> بصراحه اكيد للفضول لاني مستحيل هيكون عشان اسمي فيهم لاني جديد هنا
> بس موضوع جميل ويعتبر اول موضوع يكون مقلب
> ههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يامرمر ونعيش وناخد غيرها



ههههههههههههههههههه
تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا مونى 
مانا عارفة انك لسه جديد فحبيت اعمل فيك مقلب :a63: ههههههههه
نورت الموضوع والمنتدى كله يا جميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



noraa قال:


> وإذا دخلت للبحث عن اسمك ؟
> فهذا يدل على ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزة . وإذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق بالكاتب فهذا يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروهاً لذنب لم تقترفه وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك الا تجرح احدهم او تسيء اليه. فهنيئاً لك بتلك الرقة________,ودة السبب الحقيقى للدخول قولت يمكن القى اسمى ولا حاجه



داخلة علشان تشوف اسمك...!!
ليه ده انتى عضوة ولذيذة ونشيطة 
ايه يا شباب فى ثقتكم بنفسكم 
لالالا ده انتوا محتاجين دروس تقوية 
ههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

مرمر مقالب 
بجد مالكيش حل 
ربنا يصبرنا عليكى 

انا دخلت الموضوع بسبب انى اتخضيت من العنوان 
يا نهار مش فايت منتدى مسيحى زى العسل
 ينزل كشف باسماء اعضاء غير مرغوب فيهم 
دى تبقى مصيبة لما منتدى الكنيسة العربية يرفض حد داخل ليه 
و بعدين مين ده اللى مش عاوزينه معانا 
انا مش لاقى عضو واحد من اخواتنا فى المنتدى الا وليه مميزات كتيرة 
و انتى بالذات يا مرمر كذا ميزة 
( يعنى كرانشى من الأخر هههههههههههههههه)
بس بجد موضوع جمييييييييل و يستحق الدخول













مبروك عليكى اللقب الجديد 
*عفريتة المنتدى​**(قاتلة الرجال سابقا)​*هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> مرمر مقالب
> بجد مالكيش حل
> ربنا يصبرنا عليكى
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك مرمر مقالب دى يا يوحنا
ماشى ربنا يخليك لينا يا باشا :smil8:
مين اللى كرانشى ده انشااااااااااء الله :cry2:
ده انا غلباااااااان حتى ههههههههههههه
لا بجد عندك حق كل الاعضاء فى المنتدى حلويين جدا 
وهو فعلا موضوع يخض بس اااااحسن علشان تدخلوا :a63::a63:
ههههههههههههههه
لا حاااااااااسب بقى....:smil8:
انا مازاااااااااااااالت قاتلة الرجاله :a63::a63:
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## monlove (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

موضوع بجد جميل بس الحمد لله ملقتش اسمي
وميرسي جدا علي الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

أنا بقى دخلت الموووضووع لسبب مختلف:smil13: .............دخلت كمشرفه للقسم وقلت استغل نفوذى وصلاحياتى فى حذف اسمى لو لاقيته  قبل ما حد من الاعضاء يقراه   :smil12:
ميرررسى ياا مرمر يا حبيبتى وبجد موضووع زى السكررررررر زيك .


----------



## maro52 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

ميرسي ليكي علي الموضوع ده بجد جميل اوي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



monlove قال:


> موضوع بجد جميل بس الحمد لله ملقتش اسمي
> وميرسي جدا علي الموضوع



ميرسى لمرورك يا مينا 
بس ملقتش اسمك اااااااااايه ؟؟ هو انا اساسا محددة اسماء :nunu0000:
يعنى انت داخل تدور على اسمك من النهاية ههههههههههه
ماشى يا مون نورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أنا بقى دخلت الموووضووع لسبب مختلف:smil13: .............دخلت كمشرفه للقسم وقلت استغل نفوذى وصلاحياتى فى حذف اسمى لو لاقيته  قبل ما حد من الاعضاء يقراه   :smil12:
> ميرررسى ياا مرمر يا حبيبتى وبجد موضووع زى السكررررررر زيك .



بقى دونـــــــــا داخلة تدور على اسمها !!! 
ايه يا جميل احنا عندنا كام دونا..:new8:
بس حلوة حكاية تستغلى نفوذك دى يا دونا لا ده كده الواحد هيخاف منك 
هههههههههه
لا بجد يا دونا انتى مشرفة زى العسل واستحالة تلاقى اسمك فى موضوع كده 
ميرسى لمرورك يا مشرفتنا ونورتى يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



maro52 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي علي الموضوع ده بجد جميل اوي



ميرسى لمرورك يا مارو ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل ​


----------



## جيلان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

*فضول ياختى بعيد عنك
و استغربت فى الاول من اسم الموضوع بس رجعت اقول ماهى مرمر شرانية وده عادى بالنسبلها هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *فضول ياختى بعيد عنك
> و استغربت فى الاول من اسم الموضوع بس رجعت اقول ماهى مرمر شرانية وده عادى بالنسبلها هههههههههههههههه*



_*هههههههههههههههه
بقى كده يا جيلان...
بقى انا شرانية :nunu0000::gun:
ماشى ماشى ربنا يسامحك :a63::a63:
ومفيش شكرا لمرورك بقى 
اجرررررى هههههههههههه*_​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

رحم الله رجلا عرف قدر نفسه


----------



## MarMar2004 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

إذا كنت من باب الفضول ؟ 
فهذا دليل على وجود صفة لايحبها الكثير منا وقد تسبب الكثير من المتاعب مع من حولك فانتبه وحاول التخلص منها حتى لاتخسر من حولك .



ههههههههه هو موضوع جميل بس هو مشجع للفضول
ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

*الموضوع مكرر .. سبق وان وضعتةُ*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=590493&posted=1#post590493*


----------



## kajo (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



وإذا دخلت للبحث عن اسمك ؟
فهذا يدل على ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزة . وإذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق بالكاتب فهذا يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروهاً لذنب لم تقترفه وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك الا تجرح احدهم او تسيء اليه. فهنيئاً لك بتلك الرقة.

ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم ؟ 
وهذه صفة رائعة وجميلة وتدل على كرم أخلاقك.



هما دول الى دخلت عشانهم

وانا واثق من نفسى 

ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا MarMar2004 ونورت الموضوع ياقمر *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا ارمين ونورت الموضوع *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

_*ياعينى على الثقة يا كاجو... 
نورت الموضوع يا باشا *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بسم ربنا يسوع
> 
> ليه دخلت للموضوع؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...





*مرسى على الموضوع ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## eman88 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

انا فوتت اشوف اذا اسمي موجود والحق معك بكل اشي قلتي ثقتي بنفسي مهزوزة شكرا على الموضوع اللع يعطيك العافية


----------



## thelast (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

فعلا هو موضوع بيشتكى منه كتير فى كل المنتدايات 
اللى بيدخل ويقرا دون تعليق
بس من رايى انى مش كل المواضيع تستحق التعليق وده بيكون احيانا احسن من التعليق نفسه
وفى مواضيع من جودتها ما فيش كلام يتقال بعديها 
شاكرين عاى الموضوع والاسلوب اللى اتكتب بيه ظريف
وانا دخلت على سبيل الفضول وديه فايده العنوان اثاره الفضول وله انا غلطان
سلام ونعمه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



> حبيت اشوف اسامى الاعضاء الالى مش عايزنهم معانا فى المنتدى​



_*كوكو بردوا يقول كده... 
ده انت نورتنا يا كوكو :t32:
وبعدين فين الثقة بالنفس اللى علمتهالك :a82::t33:
نورت الموضوع يا جميل*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا ايمان ونورت الموضوع ياقمر *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا thelast ونورت الموضوع ياجميل *_​


----------



## فيولا (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

على فكره انا مش متعوده ارد كتير عشان ساعات بحس ان كلامى ملهوش لازمه او ساعات بحس ان راى مالهوش لازمه
 بس بجد الموضوع حلو قوى وفى كل الكلام اللى انا فكرت فيه اما قريت الكلام بجد ربنا يعوضك وتكونى خير للمنتدى ربنا معاكى ومعانا كلنا


----------



## فونتالولو (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

سلام الرب يسوع
 الموضوع حلو اوي وشكرا علي الكلام الجميا الي فيه 
 بس هتصدقوني اني انا مش عارفه دخلت ليه يمكن تكون عدم رغبه الاخرين شي مؤلم وممكن يكون الفضول وممكن اكون مش وثقه في نفسي بس احترت بجد وممكن يكون فضول بس المنتدي ده مش بتاعي يبقي ممكن اكون مش مرغوب فيه يمكن صح بس المنتدي جميل والموضيع اجمل بجد انا بحب المنتدي اوي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



فيولا قال:


> على فكره انا مش متعوده ارد كتير عشان ساعات بحس ان كلامى ملهوش لازمه او ساعات بحس ان راى مالهوش لازمه
> بس بجد الموضوع حلو قوى وفى كل الكلام اللى انا فكرت فيه اما قريت الكلام بجد ربنا يعوضك وتكونى خير للمنتدى ربنا معاكى ومعانا كلنا



ليه يافيولا ؟

بس أحنا يهمنا جدا رأيك وردك فى أى موضوع 

وأحنا مستنين ردك على كل مواضيع المنتدى :t13:

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي وشكرا علي الكلام الجميا الي فيه
> بس هتصدقوني اني انا مش عارفه دخلت ليه يمكن تكون عدم رغبه الاخرين شي مؤلم وممكن يكون الفضول وممكن اكون مش وثقه في نفسي بس احترت بجد وممكن يكون فضول بس المنتدي ده مش بتاعي يبقي ممكن اكون مش مرغوب فيه يمكن صح بس المنتدي جميل والموضيع اجمل بجد انا بحب المنتدي اوي



واحنا كمان بنحبك يا فونتالولو 

ونتمنى نشوف مشاركاتك الكتيييير ة معانا 

ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

*



			وإذا دخلت للبحث عن اسمك ؟
فهذا يدل على ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزة . وإذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق بالكاتب فهذا يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروهاً لذنب لم تقترفه وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك الا تجرح احدهم او تسيء اليه. فهنيئاً لك بتلك الرقة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وقعتى قلبى 
مرسية يا مرمر على الموضوع ​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*

لا يا ستى 
انا دخلت لانى قريت ان انتى اللى كتبه الموضوع
قلت اكيد مقلب من مقالبك اللذيذه
هههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> وقعتى قلبى
> مرسية يا مرمر على الموضوع ​*



هييييييييييييييييييي

وقعت قلب أنجى 30:30:

ههههههههههههههههههه

وده كان الهدف من الموضوع يا شباب 

ههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعضاء لا نريدهم بالمنتدى . يمكن أسمك موجود ؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> لا يا ستى
> انا دخلت لانى قريت ان انتى اللى كتبه الموضوع
> قلت اكيد مقلب من مقالبك اللذيذه
> هههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

ااااااااايه يا نيفين هو أنا بقيت مرمر مقالب من غير ما اعرف ولا ايه leasantr

ههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى ياستى ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------

